# 1 room closet, 1 coat closet and 1 clone shevle



## BudLover#69 (May 24, 2011)

So here is my Lame little Apt Setup!..  It works real well for me I harvest 1-2 plants every couple weeks.  My girl and I smoke an 1/8th a day.  We have not had to buy bud in a long time!  So it seems to be working for us.  Don't mind my lame looking plants!  lol


----------



## BudLover#69 (May 24, 2011)

Some More!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 24, 2011)

Nothing at all wrong with your little setup--I wouldn't call it lame at all.  I wouldn't however, be hanging drying bud in my veg room above a 400W MH....


----------



## SensiStarFan (May 24, 2011)

:aok:   looking good man.  I see where you wrote on the pictures and pointed out the CFL's and the two 600 HPS in the flower area, but is that a 3rd HPS light in between the two 600's?

EDIT: would it be possible to get the lights lower over the plants?  Or would it be too hot?

-SSF-


----------



## Rosebud (May 24, 2011)

Very nice and tidy Bud lover. nice setup.


----------



## BudLover#69 (May 24, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Nothing at all wrong with your little setup--I wouldn't call it lame at all. I wouldn't however, be hanging drying bud in my veg room above a 400W MH....


 
THG,  Thanks Coming from you here,  means something!  

Ya,  I had ran out of Bud and thought it wouldn't be a bad Kinda Quick dry 1 day,  Not to harsh, just had too   I have a dry dark water haeter cabinet that has a vent to the crawl space so nice air flow.  That is were I dry most of the time just real slow in there--But Better.


----------



## BudLover#69 (May 24, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Very nice and tidy Bud lover. nice setup.


 

Thank you Rosebud!  Seeing some of the setups here I thought mine was pretty ghetto.  But it was cheap, easy and Fun.  Now that I grow, I just Love it nice way to pass the time.  Love Smoking my own Bud that is the Best thing ever. lol


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (May 24, 2011)

nothing at all lame there buddy!  the CFLs look kinda zero-impact under HID, but are handy for stopping flowering...


----------



## BudLover#69 (May 24, 2011)

Old_SSSC_Guy said:
			
		

> nothing at all lame there buddy! the CFLs look kinda zero-impact under HID, but are handy for stopping flowering...


 
Ya your probably right,  I put smaller plants on the ends when I first put them in flower.  See the little mendo purp right under the cfl, I'll keep them on the ends untill they really start flowering then they move directly under the 600s..lol may not do anything with the hids though, your prob right.


----------



## BudLover#69 (May 24, 2011)

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> :aok: looking good man. I see where you wrote on the pictures and pointed out the CFL's and the two 600 HPS in the flower area, but is that a 3rd HPS light in between the two 600's?
> 
> EDIT: would it be possible to get the lights lower over the plants? Or would it be too hot?
> 
> -SSF-


 
Thanks!  Ya it is a little 150 hps I had a 400 but made it to hot.  with the Old reflectors I have it would just burn my tops.  I have an Air Conditioning vent running thru So Im going to drill some holes in it to cool the closet also, Heat is my biggest Fight, right now 86f,.  But my girl just freaks when I cut holes in the Apt! lol


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 24, 2011)

Do you have a good exhaust fan?  I run 2 600s in a 3 x 6.5' space.  I have air cooled reflectors and can keep things cool (under 80) by pulling cool air from my crawl space and exhausting with a 440 cfm 6" Vortex fan.

I would forget the 150W.  While they are great when you can keep them  close, at that distance, they are doing little more than wasting electricity--same with the CFLs.

I operate out of closets in my bedroom and bathroom--nothing wrong with that.  It is much easier to keep stealth--my room is my personal space.

I felt just like your girl before I did construction.  Now I realize just how easy it is to repair holes.  Many people who live in apts go to a second hand store and buy doors to replace the regular doors and drill holes in those.  When you move out, just replace the original doors.


----------



## BudLover#69 (May 24, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Do you have a good exhaust fan? I run 2 600s in a 3 x 6.5' space. I have air cooled reflectors and can keep things cool (under 80) by pulling cool air from my crawl space and exhausting with a 440 cfm 6" Vortex fan.
> 
> I would forget the 150W. While they are great when you can keep them close, at that distance, they are doing little more than wasting electricity--same with the CFLs.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for your input.  Cool I will take the 150 and the Cfls out, that should help with a little heat too.  I have got to get some Air cooled reflectors.  I have a good exuast fan it is 8" @640cfm and I pull air in from the crawl space too nice cool dry air.  But I just have the two small fans blowing on the lights and two more the same size blowing air around.  Yes  Air cooled reflectors and some ducting would be perfect for me.  That would get it under 80 too, I think.  Thanks! the 150 and cfls are gone.:doh: 

I took the 150 and cfls out,,I like it with less wires/crap


----------



## Hungarian Gypsy (Jun 9, 2011)

You're doing a hell of a lot better than me.  Looks like you've been resourceful.  I need to make adjustments similar to yours.  Your setup is awesome!  My closet is seems to be the same size as yours.  Maybe I'll get a good crop if I get more than 2 plants growing   I got 2 plants out of about 8 seeds on my first attempt.  Pretty sad


----------

